# of course!



## Londoner06

Buonasera 
*Of course!*

Qual è più usato, _altro che _o _certo, certamente, naturalmente?_

Grazie.

Alex


----------



## Carthusian cat

1 voto per _certo!_


----------



## vikgigio

Londoner06 said:


> Buonasera membri di fuori? (sp?)
> 
> Qual è più usato, _altro che _o _certo, certamente, naturalmente?_
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> Alex



_Certo _e _certamente _sono di certo (hihihi) i più usati.
A me però quell'_altroché_ piace particolarmente


----------



## irene.acler

Concordo con vikgigio: _certo_ e _certamente_ sono sicuramente molto usati. Forse un po' meno _naturalmente_.
E comunque anch'io voto per *altroché*.


----------



## bushbaby4891

Io azzarderei anche l'uso di "Sicuro!"


----------



## Saoul

Diciamo che a livello di correttezza sono tutti impeccabili. E' vero che _naturalmente_ è forse meno usato, ma perchè escluderlo così. Ha un'accezione un po' "saputella" secondo me, ma non è sicuramente sbagliato.


----------



## Sil313

I vote "certo", I think Is very common and the most similar to "of course"

Noi diciamo:
"Sì certo!" Just my grandma could say "sì, altrochè!"


----------



## irene.acler

Saoul said:


> Diciamo che a livello di correttezza sono tutti impeccabili. E' vero che _naturalmente_ è forse meno usato, ma perchè escluderlo così. Ha un'accezione un po' "saputella" secondo me, ma non è sicuramente sbagliato.


 
Certo!  
_Naturalmente_ non è assolutamente sbagliato!


----------



## vikgigio

Sil313 said:


> I vote "certo", I think Is very common and the most similar to "of course"
> 
> Noi diciamo:
> "Sì certo!" Just my grandma could say "sì, altrochè!"



Ah, i bei tempi.. io voto per ritornare a dire "sì, altroché"


----------



## Saoul

Ragazzi, se vogliamo darci al "datato" suggerisco anche il vecchio ma pur sempre valido "eccome!"
Anche in questo caso, è un po' da saccenti, ma assolutamente corretto.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Infatti mi sembra che la domanda fosse:
_qual è il più usato?_
e non
_qual'è il più bello?_
Altrimenti ce ne sono a bizzeffe...


----------



## GiuliettaM

Certo,certamente


----------



## mrg

Si dice mai "come no?"


----------



## vikgigio

mrg said:


> Si dice mai "come no"?"



Sì, è più colloquiale, ma è corretto.

- Ti piacerebbe andare a mangiare al ristorante cinese?
- Come no!


----------



## Scrumpals

E' "Senz' altro" corretto o no?  Credo di averlo visto in uno di i miei libri d'italiano.


----------



## vikgigio

Scrumpals said:


> E' "Senz' altro" corretto o no?  Credo di averlo visto in uno di i miei libri d'italiano.



Eccone un'altra

 - Ti piacerebbe andare a mangiare al ristorante cinese?
 - Senz'altro!


----------



## Hockey13

Che ne pensate di _infatti!_


----------



## vikgigio

Hockey13 said:


> Che ne pensate di _infatti!_



No, _infatti _non è sinonimo di _certo_ ma serve a confermare quello che sta dicendo un'altra persona.
Esempio:
- Questo quadro è molto bello!
- Infatti! (nel senso di: "hai proprio ragione!")


----------



## arirossa

Hockey13 said:


> Che ne pensate di _infatti!_


No, andrebbe bene solo in determinati casi, mentre quelle che sono state dette prima vanno bene sempre.


----------



## Hockey13

vikgigio said:


> No, _infatti _non è sinonimo di _certo_ ma serve a confermare quello che sta dicendo un'altra persona.
> Esempio:
> - Questo quadro è molto bello!
> - Infatti! (nel senso di: "hai proprio ragione!")


 
In inglese, si dice:

*A:* Could I come to your dinner party, Professor Billing?
*B: *Indeed!/Of course!

Non è una confermazione?

*A: *Potrei venire alla sua cena con invitati, Professor Billing?
*B:* Infatti!/Certo!


----------



## vikgigio

Hockey13 said:


> In inglese, si dice:
> 
> *A:* Could I come to your dinner party, Professor Billing?
> *B: *Indeed!/Of course!
> 
> Non è una confermazione?
> Quell'"of course" equivale a un 'sì', come "certo", ma "infatti" significa "hai ragione tu". Se qualcuno ti chiede se vuoi fare qualcosa, tu rispondi 'certo' per dire "sì" con un certo entusiasmo, non "infatti", che invece useresti se qualcuno affermasse qualcosa su cui tu sei assolutamente d'accordo, come nell'esempio che ho fatto qualche post fa.
> 
> *A: *Potrei venire alla sua cena con invitati, Professor Billing?
> *B:*Infatti!/Certo!


----------



## kaineggs

Può sembrare una domanda stupida ma io la trovo interessante.
Vorrei capire meglio l'uso di OF COURSE, poichè spesso lo trovo
scitto (o detto) in posizioni o riguardo a cose che non immaginerei.


----------



## Siberia

Vuol dire naturalmente, certamente, sicuro, ma spesso dipende dal intonazione che si usa e qui il significato può diventare più o meno ironico. A quali significati ti riferivi in particolare?


----------



## underhouse

Dovresti fornire qualche esempio di questo uso a tuo dire particolare di "of course" sennò di che discutiamo?


----------



## kaineggs

*H*ai ragionissima... ma non me ne vengono... uffi...
*S*periamo di incontrarli in qualche libro o film e ve li propongo..


----------



## WhatIfTheIllusionFails

Buongiorno, mi riaggancio alla domanda posta da Kaineggs il 25 05 2007, in merito all'uso dell'espressione "of course".
Mi è stato detto di recente (da una persona che vive da 15 anni in paesi anglofoni) che è opportuno evitarne l'uso durante conversazioni "formali", in quanto l'accezione sarebbe tipicamente ironica e potrebbe risultare offensiva per l'interlocutore.
Ad esempio:

"have you done this kind of things?"
"yes, of course" la cui interpretazione sarebbe "yes, are you kidding me? I am not stupid".

In tal senso, vorrei chiedere conferma ad un mother-tongue.
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Benzene

_*Ciao WITIF!*

Ottima spiegazione qui: Usage of the phrase "of course"

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## WhatIfTheIllusionFails

Grazie mille Benzene!
(magari sarebbe meglio usare un altro acronimo per il mio nick  ma questo è un OT)


----------



## chipulukusu

As a general rule of thumb, i'd suggest to try to every time consider _ovviamente _as the translation for _of course. _Every time you think _ovviamente _would not be appropriate in Italian, you should not use _of course.
_


----------



## WhatIfTheIllusionFails

Thanks a lot chipululusu, I think yours is a great piece of advice for avoiding conversational mistakes!


----------



## london calling

WhatIfTheIllusionFails said:


> Buongiorno, mi riaggancio alla domanda posta da Kaineggs il 25 05 2007, in merito all'uso dell'espressione "of course".
> Mi è stato detto di recente (da una persona che vive da 15 anni in paesi anglofoni) che è opportuno evitarne l'uso durante conversazioni "formali", in quanto l'accezione sarebbe tipicamente ironica e potrebbe risultare offensiva per l'interlocutore.
> Ad esempio:
> 
> "have you done this kind of things?"
> "yes, of course" la cui interpretazione sarebbe "yes, are you kidding me? I am not stupid".
> 
> In tal senso, vorrei chiedere conferma ad un mother-tongue.
> Grazie in anticipo


Ecco la madrelingua. Io dico, come dico sempre, che dipende sempre dal contesto e dal tono. Se sbagli quelli, qualsiasi cosa tu dica può risultare offensivo (e questo vale anche per l'italiano). Non sono quindi assolutamente d'accordo con questa persona. E poi perché  sarebbe 'tipicamente ironica'? E' ironica solo se uno lo vuol far sembrare ironica.


----------



## WhatIfTheIllusionFails

Grazie infinite LC... Sono stata io stessa a usare quell'espressione a lavoro, alla domanda: "have you already done this kind of analysis?" la mia risposta è stata :"yes, of course", ma la mia intenzione non era certamente offensiva. In seguito mi è stata detta questa cosa. La persona tuttavia non è mother-tongue, semplicemente risiede da anni in paesi anglofoni, a fronte dei miei soli tre mesi. Ed ecco il mio dubbio atroce  Ancora grazie alla madrelingua!


----------

